# Any recs for UTV w/ snow plow for Montana winters?



## taylor16 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello-
Recently moved to Billings, Montana from Florida and need to think about snow plowing options for my 11 acres. We have considerable snow drifts from what I here and have about 1200 ft to plow to get from my garage to the street. Not sure where to begin- should I look into a side by side UTV or small tractor? I’d appreciate any advice on how I should proceed.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

if it were me, if you’re in an area prone to heavy snows at times and significant drifting, I’d want a tractor at least no smaller than about 40 hp, with a loader on the front and a blower on the back and chains on the tires (and a can if possible)

you want as much power and capability that you can reasonably afford

your budget will dictate what you get of course. 

you want to end up with something that, when you’re plowing for the fifth time that day in the middle of a blizzard, you think to yourself “I’m glad I have this” instead of “this effing piece of ....”


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

taylor16 said:


> Hello-
> Recently moved to Billings, Montana from Florida and need to think about snow plowing options for my 11 acres. We have considerable snow drifts from what I here and have about 1200 ft to plow to get from my garage to the street. Not sure where to begin- should I look into a side by side UTV or small tractor? I'd appreciate any advice on how I should proceed.


35-45hp tractor w/heated cab, snow blower on 3point, plow & bucket for the front loader arms......Or put a plow on your truck (if you have one)....or just hire it out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

budget on this?

due you have other use's for the UTV or tractor? depending on which you get?

what due the neighbors have/use?
previous owner? 
How big of drits? there's a big difference between 4' and 8' drifts to deal with.
and how long are the drifts? 6' of 

What due you mow the yard with?

get a blower for the Garden Tractor and get a UTV with V plow.
have 2 options and use the best option for each snow fall.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> 35-45hp tractor w/heated cab, snow blower on 3point, plow & bucket for the front loader arms......Or put a plow on your truck (if you have one)....or just hire it out.


Billings gets cold in the winter and this is a great option, plus 11acres should require a need for a tractor in the warmer months too.


----------

